# Медианно-фораминальная грыжа L5-S1. Остеохондроз в сегменте L5-S1



## Аlexandr Prokopenko (17 Мар 2022)

Здравствуйте! Я мужчина, 30 лет, рост 174 вес 75. В начале февраля заболела правая нога области ягодицы. Боль была при вставании со стула и начале ходьбы. Немного расходившись боль уходила. Также не мог дотянуться руками до пальцев ног сначала стоя а потом и сидя прямо. Работа сидячая в офисе. Когда на работе сидеть весь рабочий день уже было невозможно обратился в поликлинику 08.02.2022 г. Сначала записали к ревматологу, у нее же оформили больничный. Поставила диагноз "артрит правого тазобедренного сустава. Дифференциальная диагностика с синдромом любоишиалгии. Лечение : консультация невролога, Мелоксикам, омепразол, быструмгель натирания, ношение ортопедических стелек. Компрессы с Димексидом. Направлен на рентген. Рентген показал остеохондроз и компрессию диска л5-с1. После этого переведен к неврологу. С 10.02.2022 по  проходил следующее лечение: обезболивающая терапия до 10 суток (Мелоксикам). Физиотерапия: ддфорез, магнитотерапия, полимаг, и ЛФК. Рефлексотерапия. Массаж. Так лечился до 22.02.2022. Выписан 28.02 с рекомендациями ЛФК дома самостоятельно, гимнастика, плавание. Трудоспособен. Незначительное улучшение. Рекомендовано дообследование. + консультация нейрохирурга с целью решения вопроса о оперативном вмешательстве. 03.03.2022 сходил к нейрохирургу на консультацию. Сразу была предложена операция. От данного предложения я отказался, смутила неясность плана самой процедуры - на вопрос об операции получил ответ- в моем случае операция стандартная под общим наркозом, удаляется грыжа и по НЕОБХОДИМОСТИ ставится имплант. Это как ? Они в процессе что ли когда что то не пойдет его поставят, или разрежут посмотрят и тогда решат. Плюс срок восстановления- до 3 мес, месяц лежать. Рекомендация нейрохирурга: 1.продолжить амбулаторное лечение у невролога 2. МРТ в динамике через 2-3 мес. Естественно к тому же неврологу я не пошел. Вышел на работу 9.03 и до сейчас работаю. Сейчас что беспокоит: те же боли при вставании из положения сидя. Так же не могу дотянуться правой рукой до носка правой ноги, небольшое онемение пальцев правой ноги ( периодически) , иногда небольшая боль по внешней стороны икры, сплю,хожу нормально, делаю ЛФК в остром, подростком периоде два раза в день ( у вас на сайте нашел). На работу с работы пешком. На выходных 5 км хожу. На носки пятки встаю хожу. Единственное правая нога послабее левой при подъёме на носок. Ходил на тестовое занятие в центр Бубновского, все предложенные упражнения выполнил, эффекта не ощутил. Записался к мануальному терапевту т.к когда ходил на массаж то после него на пол дня подвижнее становился. Вопрос извечный: что дальше делать? Как лечиться? Случаи боли в пояснице были лет 7 назад когда из приседа неправильно встал и прострелило. До больницы так и довезли согнутого. Лечили обезболивающими и массажем , потом ЛФК. МРТ сделал впервые при нынешнем случае.

Заключения



Снимки


----------



## La murr (17 Мар 2022)

@Аlexandr Prokopenko, здравствуйте! 
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## AIR (17 Мар 2022)

Вечер добрый . Проблема может быть грыжевой причины.
Но также имеются нарушения и мышечно-тонической природы:



Аlexandr Prokopenko написал(а):


> Боль была при вставании со стула и начале ходьбы. Немного расходившись боль уходила. Также не мог дотянуться руками до пальцев ног сначала стоя а потом и сидя прямо. Работа сидячая в офисе.


Поэтому желательно провести качественный мануальный осмотр:


Аlexandr Prokopenko написал(а):


> Записался к мануальному терапевту



Не совсем верное решение:


Аlexandr Prokopenko написал(а):


> Ходил на тестовое занятие в центр Бубновского,


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Мар 2022)

Аlexandr Prokopenko написал(а):


> Здравствуйте! Я мужчина, 30 лет...


И я, но 60!



Аlexandr Prokopenko написал(а):


> рост 174 вес 75. В начале февраля заболела правая нога области ягодицы. Боль была при вставании со стула и начале ходьбы. Немного расходившись боль уходила. Также не мог дотянуться руками до пальцев ног сначала стоя а потом и сидя прямо. Работа сидячая в офисе. Когда на работе сидеть весь рабочий день уже было невозможно обратился в поликлинику 08.02.2022 г. Сначала записали к ревматологу, у нее же оформили больничный. Поставила диагноз "артрит правого тазобедренного сустава. Дифференциальная диагностика с синдромом любоишиалгии. Лечение : консультация невролога, Мелоксикам, омепразол, быструмгель натирания, ношение ортопедических стелек. Компрессы с Димексидом. Направлен на рентген. Рентген показал остеохондроз и компрессию диска л5-с1. После этого переведен к неврологу. С 10.02.2022 по  проходил следующее лечение: обезболивающая терапия до 10 суток (Мелоксикам). Физиотерапия: ддфорез, магнитотерапия, полимаг, и ЛФК. Рефлексотерапия. Массаж. Так лечился до 22.02.2022. Выписан 28.02 с рекомендациями ЛФК дома самостоятельно, гимнастика, плавание. Трудоспособен. Незначительное улучшение. Рекомендовано дообследование. + консультация нейрохирурга с целью решения вопроса о оперативном вмешательстве. 03.03.2022 сходил к нейрохирургу на консультацию. Сразу была предложена операция. От данного предложения я отказался, смутила неясность плана самой процедуры - на вопрос об операции получил ответ- в моем случае операция стандартная под общим наркозом, удаляется грыжа и по НЕОБХОДИМОСТИ ставится имплант
> Это как ? Они в процессе что ли когда что то не пойдет его поставят, или разрежут посмотрят и тогда решат.


Немного не так.
Удаление грыжи и установка импланта по Вашему желанию.



Аlexandr Prokopenko написал(а):


> Плюс срок восстановления- до 3 мес, месяц лежать.


Так и сейчас надо так же себя вести. Не сидеть и лечение до 6-12 месяцев.



Аlexandr Prokopenko написал(а):


> Рекомендация нейрохирурга: 1.продолжить амбулаторное лечение у невролога 2. МРТ в динамике через 2-3 мес. Естественно к тому же неврологу я не пошел. Вышел на работу 9.03 и до сейчас работаю. Сейчас что беспокоит: те же боли при вставании из положения сидя.


А боль в ноге есть?



Аlexandr Prokopenko написал(а):


> Так же не могу дотянуться правой рукой до носка правой ноги,


А подвижность в суставе слева и справа проверяли?



Аlexandr Prokopenko написал(а):


> небольшое онемение пальцев правой ноги ( периодически) , иногда небольшая боль по внешней стороны икры, сплю,хожу нормально,


На пятках и носках ходить можете?



Аlexandr Prokopenko написал(а):


> делаю ЛФК в остром, подростком периоде два раза в день ( у вас на сайте нашел).


Надо сперва острый, не больно - переходим к подострому и так дальше до тренажеров.



Аlexandr Prokopenko написал(а):


> На работу с работы пешком. На выходных 5 км хожу. На носки пятки встаю хожу.


Услышал. Значит на операцию можно не спешить.



Аlexandr Prokopenko написал(а):


> Единственное правая нога послабее левой при подъёме на носок.


Пройдет.



Аlexandr Prokopenko написал(а):


> Ходил на тестовое занятие в центр Бубновского, все предложенные упражнения выполнил, эффекта не ощутил.


Сразу и не будет.



Аlexandr Prokopenko написал(а):


> Записался к мануальному терапевту т.к когда ходил на массаж то после него на пол дня подвижнее становился.


Правильно, он восстановил подвижность в непораженных сегментах, они задвигались - вот и легче и удержать это можно только ЛФК.



Аlexandr Prokopenko написал(а):


> Вопрос извечный: что дальше делать?


Жить.



Аlexandr Prokopenko написал(а):


> Как лечиться?


Опишите, что и как мешает жить на сегодня?



Аlexandr Prokopenko написал(а):


> Случаи боли в пояснице были лет 7 назад когда из приседа неправильно встал и прострелило. До больницы так и довезли согнутого. Лечили обезболивающими и массажем , потом ЛФК. МРТ сделал впервые при нынешнем случае.


Сколько тогда ушло времени?


----------



## Аlexandr Prokopenko (18 Мар 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Немного не так.
> Удаление грыжи и установка импланта по Вашему желанию.


Ну должен же быть четкий план ДО операции, такая неопределенность меня и отпугнула, диск поменять это не за хлебом сходить 


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> так и сейас надо так же себя вести. Не сидеть и лечение до 6-12 месяцев.


Не сидеть не могу, работа, встаю и разминаюсь каждые 15 мин. Лечение какое мне прописали сами видели, больничный на 15 дней от невролога а далее как сказал этот "специалист" его полномочия заканчиваются.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А боль в ноге есть?


Мурашки по всем пальцам кроме большого


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А подвижность в суставе слева и справа проверяли?


В каком суставе нужно проверить и как?


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> На пятках и носках ходить можете?


Могу 


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> надо сперва острый, не больно- переходим к подострому и так дальше до тренажеров


В том то и дело что предложенные упражнения не больно, больно ногу правую  разогнуть и поднять ровно в положении лежа, сидя тоже ногу не могу полностью выпрямить


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Опишите что и как мешает жить на сегодня?


Мешает ноющая боль иногда вверху ягодицы, мурашки по пальцам ноги правой, ограничение подвижности прежней ( ногу правую сидя не могу выпрямить) и жжение небольшое зудящее по наружной боковой части икры появилось


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Сколько тогда ушло времени?


Тогда недели за три все прошло


----------



## Аlexandr Prokopenko (18 Мар 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Опишите что и как мешает жить на сегодня?


Также при разгибании тазобедренного сустава лежа слышен хруст


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Мар 2022)

Аlexandr Prokopenko написал(а):


> Также при разгибании тазобедренного сустава лежа слышен хруст


Это скорее "щелкающий сустав".
Можете положить ноги, как йог в позе лотоса. Задача не сесть в позу, а проверить, что оба сустава двигаются одинаково.


----------



## Аlexandr Prokopenko (18 Мар 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Это скорее "щелкающий сустав".
> Можете положить ноги, как йог в позе лотоса. Задача не сесть в позу, а проверить, что оба сустава двигаются одинаково.


Не одинаково, в этой позе здоровую ногу могу полностью на пол положить, правая же в натяжении остается

По мрт подскажите: все диски светлого цвета, л5-с1 черного, и сильно сдавлен, что могло его сдавить так, почему остальные не сдавлены, и возможно ли вернуть деформированный диск к норме ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Мар 2022)

Аlexandr Prokopenko написал(а):


> Не одинаково, в этой позе здоровую ногу могу полностью на пол положить, правая же в натяжении остается


Значит, в суставе также есть причина, то ли кости, то ли сумка, то ли мышцы.



Аlexandr Prokopenko написал(а):


> По мрт подскажите: все диски светлого цвета, л5-с1 черного, и сильно сдавлен, что могло его сдавить так, почему остальные не сдавлены, и возможно ли вернуть деформированный диск к норме ?


Лучше диск смотреть, поставите для скачивания.
Давайте разберемся в конструкции вашего позвоночника​


> Межпозвонковый диск устроен как подушка двигателя в BMW. Подушка этой современной машины – резино - масляная, внутри несжимаемое масло, а снаружи плотная резина, чтобы масло не утекло


А прочтите вот это. Если вопросы останутся, то ответим.


----------



## Аlexandr Prokopenko (18 Мар 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Значит, в суставе также есть причина, то ли кости, то ли сумка, то ли мышцы...


Болит еще сустав как будто изнутри при чихании, если пресс напрячь , в общем создать внутренне давление


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Мар 2022)

УЗИ сустава, МРТ сустава, анализы на СОЭ, СРБ, мочевую кислоту.


----------



## Аlexandr Prokopenko (21 Мар 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> УЗИ сустава, МРТ сустава, анализы на СОЭ, СРБ, мочевую кислоту.


Вот МРТ тазобедренного сустава.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Мар 2022)

Еще раз - ограничение подвижности есть?
Анализы?


----------

